# Crazy Boaters



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Took the family on an outting yesterday on the Mattaponi say 4 miles bfore ya get to WestPoint    lol between almost gettn run over by boats and jet ski,s :--| to make light of thing,s we caught some cats ten or so , and left . What the hell is wrong with this picture  people come right up to your boat and say catching anything  you gotta laugh becaause that,s anuff to make a preacher cuss


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I can only imagine how bad it was out there all weekend! Just be glad one of dem fools didn't hit ya by accident!


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Man, i hear ya,

last year i was 1400 miles form home in northern canada on a 20 mile long lake with 8 cabins on it. we were anchored up jigging walleyes to beat the band and a guy pulls up 20 feet away and starts fishing!!!

seriously pissed me off. granted we were not on a secrect spot or anything, its one of the spots tha camp owner gives out, but still. 

this same guy ran between us and an island at wide open throttle when we were fishing minnows and were parked about 75 feet from the island. 

the only good news is the camp owner told me last week that that guy is never coming back. 

be careful out there when its busy, wear your PFD!!!!

cheers
jerry


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*gotcha*

 A friend told me tonite he got a ticket for not having his throwable on board yesterday  everything else checked out fine ,, shame they cant give tickets to **&&^@### that dont know how to operate a boat on the waters


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

some people don't know the difference between a boat and a car...been on the roads lately?...sorry they had no courtesy...


----------

